# Anybody driving a Kia Sedona?



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

Needing to replace my Honda Odyssey due to the 10 year rule in Seattle. Can anybody share if the Kia Sedona is working for them as an XL vehicle. 

Are you having any legroom issues with the backseat?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I recently bought a 2006 Kia Sedona for family use, and I also use it for XL runs on the weekend. I haven't had any complaints yet. 

With large groups, I occasionally suggest that smaller people get in back, but I've seen three adult males back there, and they didn't say anything negative about their experience. In fact, the only comment I've received is somebody asking if it was a new vehicle because it was so clean!


----------



## SUberbanDriver (Jul 16, 2016)

I had a 2007 Sedona that had almost 190,000 when I gave it to my daughter. Bought it from Carmax in 2009 and it was probably the most reliable vehicle I ever owned. Very powerful engine and air bags all over the place. Sedona's have timing chains instead of belts which is a plus. Nothing major ever went wrong with it although I understand it needs a new catalytic converter now.

And talk about versatile... You can even transport a mini donkey in the back of a Sedona, although I wouldn't recommend it for what are now very obvious reasons.


----------



## Tired of this (Apr 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Needing to replace my Honda Odyssey due to the 10 year rule in Seattle. Can anybody share if the Kia Sedona is working for them as an XL vehicle.
> 
> Are you having any legroom issues with the backseat?


I considered getting one also a while back but after speaking with a good friend who owns one, he warned me of four serious problems with the 2006+ Sedona and Hyundai Entourage:
1.	Air bag light always comes on due to a variety of sensors going bad. When the light is on, the air bag system is disabled.
2.	Valve cover gasket leak. Kills alternator, costs about $800 to repair. Google Lambda V6 oil leak for more information. Hyundai issued a recall for the Veracruz with the same engine but not the Sedona/Santa Fe/Sonata.
3.	Random start problem. Basically some relay causes the vehicle to not start despite lights and everything else working. Symptoms appear very intermittent and randomly.
4.	Serpentine belt slippage. This is the most dangerous one and a serious deal breaker. He even let me drive it through a puddle to experience myself, but when you drive through a large puddle on the right side, water causes the belt to slip and the lights to come on. For a few seconds, lose power steering. He's had the belt changed and tensioner tightened but nothing seems to fix the issue. This alone renders the vehicle a death trap in my opinion.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

So because of a slipping multibelt you say all Sedonas are a death trap?

Was the under tray still fitted to this vehicle? And the inner arches?

As both being missing is the only thing I can think that would allow that much water to hit the aux belt of any car.


----------



## Tired of this (Apr 10, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> So because of a slipping multibelt you say all Sedonas are a death trap?
> 
> Was the under tray still fitted to this vehicle? And the inner arches?
> 
> As both being missing is the only thing I can think that would allow that much water to hit the aux belt of any car.


I imagine it would be pretty scary if you are driving on the highway. It's not just that it slips, but over every moderately deep puddle you'll lose power steering. Now combined with airbag sensors going bad, I don't see a pleasant ending. OP being in Seattle I assume would want to know this.

I personally did not own the vehicle, this was my friend's who knows cars and takes very good care of them. I am certain he is competent enough to know if he is missing any bottom pieces or if the belt is worn beyond it's intended lifespan. A Google search does confirm this to be the case with not just the Sedona but a couple of other Kia vehicles as well.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I've already driven my 2006 through some very heavy weather events, including standing water just barely shallow enough to navigate. And I haven'thad any issues yet.


----------

